# Best Darn Corn



## Constance (May 1, 2005)

Ingredients:
3 cans whole kernal corn, drained
1/4 cup milk
1/2 stick butter
8 oz cream cheese
2 cups grated cheddar cheese

Directions:
Mix all together and heat in microwave or 350 degree oven till cheese is melted and bubbly. Everyone loves this, kids included.


----------



## Brad C (May 12, 2005)

Sounds good but isn't it very rich and fattening with the cream cheese?


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2005)

Brad, the cream cheese is pretty healthy, compared to the butter and cheddar cheese. This is a special occasion dish. 

You could use reduced fat cream cheese...I often do, and can't tell the difference. 
You could also substitute cubed Velveeta Lite cheese, which is very tasty and lower in both sodium and fat than most cheese.
But don't skip the butter. It's no more fattening than regular margarine, which isn't good for us either, so why not use the real thing? 

The original recipe called for all that stuff with only TWO cans of corn, so consider the fact that this recipe will probably feed 10-12 people as a side dish, which means the indivdual servings aren't all that bad.

*My mother always said I was a genius at rationalization.*


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

I think this sounds so yummy!!!

(love your quote about rationalization!!!)


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

sounds yummy! betch it'd be good with heavy cream added. i have a heavy hand with cream. it adds so much to so many dishes.


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a quick question...we tried this recipe last night as a possible tester for a Thanksgiving Day dinner side dish, and for the most part we loved it.  The question is this...is there a better way to incorporate the cream cheese into the mixture?  Also it seemed a little liquidy (me personally I like liquid, my brother on the other hand has issues), I drained the corn and followed the recipe to the 'T' but it came out a little too liquidy for my brother.  The thing about the cream cheese is I'm afraid if I use this recipe my parents will think the cream cheese is a little overboard, so I'd like to find out if there is a better way to incorporate it so it won't look so lumpy. 

Thank you.​


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

This reminds me of a de-constructed version of nacho corn chips and cheese. Cool recipe Constance, I'm going to send it to my folks who love corn. My DH would probably jump for this one too


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 1, 2005)

Foodfiend:  it should be smooth if you place the butter and cream cheese in a microwave bowl....and heat stirring every 30 seconds.  This is how I do cream cheese frostings.


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 1, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Foodfiend: it should be smooth if you place the butter and cream cheese in a microwave bowl....and heat stirring every 30 seconds. This is how I do cream cheese frostings.


 

Ahh! Never thought of doing that.  Next time I make that I'll try that and see if it helps (before I go home for Thanksgiving).  Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2005)

It sounds to me like you didn't cook it long enough, Foodfiend. The cream cheese should have melted.
Also, cook UNcovered. 
I don't soften the cream cheese in the milk, but you certainly could do that. 
The original recipe called for only 2 cans of corn, but it seemed like too much cheese and not enough vegies, so I began adding the extra can.


----------



## Constance (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's a photo from last Thanksgiving...


----------

